# Smoked Tullibees



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

A friend of mine gave me some tullibees to smoke for him.  I haven't done tullibees for a long time, just salmon steaks and some whole smaller trout.  They turned out moist and tasty with a touch of sweetness to them.  Not salty at all.  Here is what i did:

Put this brine together:

1 gal. water

1 cup brown sugar

3/4 cup pickling salt

1/8 th cup black pepper

2 T diced garlic [stuff in jars]

7 bay leaves

2 T onion powder

1/4 cup Siriache sauce [hot sauce]

Put the fish in the brine for about 18 hours.  After that i rinsed them with cold water and patted them dry.  Let them set awhile while i worked on the heavy snow we got [5 above zero]. Got the Masterbuilt electric going at 190.  When ready i put the fish in and pulled them 4 hours later when the internal temp on the fish was around 155.  Let them cool off.  Here's some pics--Reinhard













IMG.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


















IMG_0001.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


















IMG_0002.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


















IMG_0003.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


















IMG_0004.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


















IMG_0005.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello Reinhard.  Being a southern boy I have no idea what tullibees are but that is some good looking fish.  Nice job.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## tuttle (Feb 22, 2014)

Just saw this post on a different site. I hope they taste as good as they look. I'm going to have to try that soon


----------



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

Tullibees are the smaller version of  whitefish.  Lot's of lake's here in Mn have them.  The lakes that have them start in the northern central part of Mn and further north into Canada.  They are perfect for smoking having a higher fat content like salmon and lake trout.  Reinhard


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 22, 2014)

That looks sensational! Especially the skin!!! Delicious!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Feb 22, 2014)

I am also ignorant of this fish but now I want to try some! Nice smoke.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2014)

Those look great Reinhard. I bet after smoking they would be great to can!


----------



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey Tuttle, you must post on the same outdoor site i do in Mn.  Glad to see you on here.  This is the best site for smoking, cooking, grilling, ect i know of. Great folks on here. Reinhard


----------



## tuttle (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't post on that site but I read a lot on there. All of your cooking looks great! I have a Bradley smoker but it doesn't like to heat up in this weather. I'm from Brooklyn park


----------



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  Dirtsailor, i bet they would too. I've never canned anything, just trying to get into baking LOL.  Tuttle,  my Masterbuilt 30 electric has worked as low as 5 above so far, haven't tried it in colder temps yet.  had to do some sausage in the oven during the colder temps myself.  The Bradley is a good unit and it wont be long that yours will have smoke comming out.  Reinhard


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey I can smell them from here! I must try your recipe on crappies this spring! I love them fresh out of the lake to the smoker.


----------



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

Love to try crappies in the smoker.  How long on average do you smoke them since they are not as oil'y as tullibees? Reinhard


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 22, 2014)

About an hour. Depends to the smoker temp and the outside temp. Just so they flake.


----------



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, Reinhard.


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll do a post this spring!

Steve


----------



## smokingschutz (Mar 19, 2017)

Just did some of my own! Thanks for sharing your method! 


Cheers,
Zach















image.jpg



__ smokingschutz
__ Mar 19, 2017


----------



## okie362 (Mar 19, 2017)

I can't tell from the pics.  Are they scaled or do you leave the scales on?


----------



## smokingschutz (Mar 19, 2017)

They have the scales on them

-Zach


----------



## okie362 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks.

Will start fishing when I get back from India in Apil and am looking for some way to make stripers edible.


----------



## tropics (Mar 20, 2017)

Okie362 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Will start fishing when I get back from India in Apil and am looking for some way to make stripers edible.


I've smoked plenty of stripers. scale them and brine 

Richie


----------



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

A friend of mine gave me some tullibees to smoke for him.  I haven't done tullibees for a long time, just salmon steaks and some whole smaller trout.  They turned out moist and tasty with a touch of sweetness to them.  Not salty at all.  Here is what i did:

Put this brine together:

1 gal. water

1 cup brown sugar

3/4 cup pickling salt

1/8 th cup black pepper

2 T diced garlic [stuff in jars]

7 bay leaves

2 T onion powder

1/4 cup Siriache sauce [hot sauce]

Put the fish in the brine for about 18 hours.  After that i rinsed them with cold water and patted them dry.  Let them set awhile while i worked on the heavy snow we got [5 above zero]. Got the Masterbuilt electric going at 190.  When ready i put the fish in and pulled them 4 hours later when the internal temp on the fish was around 155.  Let them cool off.  Here's some pics--Reinhard













IMG.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


















IMG_0001.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


















IMG_0002.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


















IMG_0003.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


















IMG_0004.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


















IMG_0005.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 22, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello Reinhard.  Being a southern boy I have no idea what tullibees are but that is some good looking fish.  Nice job.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## tuttle (Feb 22, 2014)

Just saw this post on a different site. I hope they taste as good as they look. I'm going to have to try that soon


----------



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

Tullibees are the smaller version of  whitefish.  Lot's of lake's here in Mn have them.  The lakes that have them start in the northern central part of Mn and further north into Canada.  They are perfect for smoking having a higher fat content like salmon and lake trout.  Reinhard


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 22, 2014)

That looks sensational! Especially the skin!!! Delicious!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Feb 22, 2014)

I am also ignorant of this fish but now I want to try some! Nice smoke.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2014)

Those look great Reinhard. I bet after smoking they would be great to can!


----------



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey Tuttle, you must post on the same outdoor site i do in Mn.  Glad to see you on here.  This is the best site for smoking, cooking, grilling, ect i know of. Great folks on here. Reinhard


----------



## tuttle (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't post on that site but I read a lot on there. All of your cooking looks great! I have a Bradley smoker but it doesn't like to heat up in this weather. I'm from Brooklyn park


----------



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  Dirtsailor, i bet they would too. I've never canned anything, just trying to get into baking LOL.  Tuttle,  my Masterbuilt 30 electric has worked as low as 5 above so far, haven't tried it in colder temps yet.  had to do some sausage in the oven during the colder temps myself.  The Bradley is a good unit and it wont be long that yours will have smoke comming out.  Reinhard


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey I can smell them from here! I must try your recipe on crappies this spring! I love them fresh out of the lake to the smoker.


----------



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

Love to try crappies in the smoker.  How long on average do you smoke them since they are not as oil'y as tullibees? Reinhard


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 22, 2014)

About an hour. Depends to the smoker temp and the outside temp. Just so they flake.


----------



## reinhard (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, Reinhard.


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll do a post this spring!

Steve


----------



## smokingschutz (Mar 19, 2017)

Just did some of my own! Thanks for sharing your method! 


Cheers,
Zach















image.jpg



__ smokingschutz
__ Mar 19, 2017


----------



## okie362 (Mar 19, 2017)

I can't tell from the pics.  Are they scaled or do you leave the scales on?


----------



## smokingschutz (Mar 19, 2017)

They have the scales on them

-Zach


----------



## okie362 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks.

Will start fishing when I get back from India in Apil and am looking for some way to make stripers edible.


----------



## tropics (Mar 20, 2017)

Okie362 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Will start fishing when I get back from India in Apil and am looking for some way to make stripers edible.


I've smoked plenty of stripers. scale them and brine 

Richie


----------

